# Crucify your sins--which have crucified your Savior!



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 12, 2009)

Did the rocks rent, when Christ died for our sins--and shall not our hearts rent, who have lived in our sins! 

Oh, that the nails which pierced His hands--should now pierce our hearts! 

Oh, that they should wound themselves with their sorrows--who have wounded Christ with their sins! Oh, that they who have grieved His heart--should be grieved in their hearts! Oh, that I should be such a bad a child to Him--who has been such a good a Father to me! My sins have been my greatest terror--and my Savior has been my choicest helper!

Oh! put sin to death--for sin was the cause of Christ's death! If someone killed your father--would you hug him and embrace him as your friend, and let him eat at your table? Would you not rather hate and detest the very sight of him!

If a snake should sting your dearly beloved spouse to death--would you preserve it alive, warm it at the fire, and hug it in your bosom? Would you not rather stab it with a thousand wounds! 

And were not our sins the cause and instrument of Christ's death? Were not they the whips that scourged Him; the nails, the cords, the spear, the thorns that wounded Him, and fetched the heart-blood from Him! And can we love our sins--which killed our Savior? Can a wife truly love her husband--and still embrace an adulterer? 

We complain of the sins of Judas, and seem to hate them, and shudder at their mention! And can we love our Judas sins--which put Christ to death? And yet how many are there--who had rather have sinful-self satisfied, than to have sinful-self crucified. 

Oh, sin is that mark at which all the arrows of Divine vengeance are shot! 

Were it not for sin--death would never have had a beginning! And were it not for death--sin would never have an ending! 

Man began to be sorrowful--when he began to be sinful. The wind of our lusts--blows out the candle of our lives. If man had nothing to do with sin--death would have nothing to do with man.

Oh, did sin bring sorrow into the world? Oh, then--let sorrow carry sin out of the world. 

Of all evils--sin is the great evil! "The wages of sin is death!" Romans 6:23. Oh, sin is worse than punishment, banishment and imprisonment! Sin kills both body and soul--it throws the body into cold earth rotting, and the soul into the hot hell burning! 

William Dyer


----------

